# Squid at Seacliff



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

I had the day off yesterday and was planning to go for a paddle from Seacliff beach for some squid. The weather was a bit cold and damp so I decided to go for bicycle ride instead. I went along the coast to Outer Harbour and once I was past Glenelg the weather cleared. It ended up being a nice day and started to regret not going fishing. I rode around West lakes to check out where some of you guys have been going bream fishing and maybe one day I'll give it a go.
Today I did my parental duty and watched my daughter play tennis but the day was too good to waste so I started getting ready to go fishing. I launched from Seacliff beach soon after 1pm and the conditions were perfect. I fished to about 4:30pm and scored 13 squid. I was hoping to make my bag limit but the squid went very quiet when the tide stopped moving, though there wasn't much movement all day.

Brian
Cobra PF


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

great stuff brian
Nothing like fresh calamari for dinner.did you jig or use bait to catch them


----------



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

I used a yo-zuri bait holding jig with a bit of fish tied to it and another yo-zuri squid jig. I found that I would get two or three squid at once, usually one on each lure and then it would go quiet. If nothing was happening for awhile then I would paddle out further against the direction I was drifting and try again. This worked fine until every thing went still, what wind there was dropped and the little tide movement ceased. When this happened I decided to call it a day and like I said in my last post I was only 2 short of my bag. I was glad to catch a feed of calamari as I didn't have any left in my freezer. I don't like to waste anything so I keep the flaps too and I ended up making 5 x 500g packs, there were a couple large squid amongst them. I also keep the tenacles and made 2 packs of them ready for a spaghetti marinara. I'm nearly tempted to go out again today but I better keep the missus happy and do a few chores around home.

Brian
Cobra PF


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

mate
youve got my mouth watering.cant wait to get home from work in two weeks then il go chase some myself.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice effort Brian. Fresh squid is sooo nice


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

mmmm squid for tea....... i will have to catch a few soon for bait and a feed.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

nice work on the local squid captain. 
whereabouts do you launch? off the beach at the sailing club? then paddle out around to "millionaires ground" direction?

we really have to organise an outing for us SA boys, just so strapped for time this time of year 

keep up the good work


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Yea Yea Yea - A group outing for the SA bunch. JW, Scupper and I went out to the Port yesterday and JW got a couple of bream, Scupper got one and I had a lovely day paddleing amongst the Port Dolphins was even one baby


----------



## Captain (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Aaron,
I launch from the sailing club, I didn't drive onto the beach the sand was a bit too soft for my conventional vehicle. I paddled straight out from the sailing club and drifted from there. I didn't venture down towards millionaires, didn't see the point when I was catching them so close to where I launched. I have sometimes launched from the old ramp in front of the cafe at Marino and then gone up towards Millionaires.

Brian
Cobra PF


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Good on ya Captain. That Seacliff/Marino area just keeps on producing and should just get better for squid through spring. Dont forget the monster snook that frequent the inshore grounds during November. Fisher and I will surely be out the regularly chasing them.
Nice morning out on the Port last Saturday Duncan. Pity the fish were not more cooperative. I'm going to leve the river until there is a decent tidal movement. Thats twice in a row that I've "dipped out" on a dodge. The dolphins made up for the lack of fish. They were really interested in us and quite captivating. Good to meet JW and look forward to the next opportunity to catch up!

Regards Scupper.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

13 squid is a great winter's haul Brian...nice fishing!! It sounds like you've got the kitchen well under control as well. I know Squidder and myself have been yakking about (but as far as I know not road tested) one of those squid ink pasta's or rissotto's for a culinary adventure...have you ever whipped one up Captain (if so any tips?)


----------

